
Phishing template uses fake fonts to decode content and evade detection - based2
https://www.proofpoint.com/us/threat-insight/post/phishing-template-uses-fake-fonts-decode-content-and-evade-detection
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/04/phishing_homebrew_f...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/04/phishing_homebrew_fonts/)

